# Flush USB Mount for Dash



## N1029676 (Mar 5, 2013)

First post on this site, glad to see so many people active with their Cruze.

I'm interested in modifying my car but in little ways, making the interior cleaner as far as charging wires and aux cables go. My first project I wan't to start with is mounting a USB port (only for power) on my dashboard near the driver side pillar. I have a smartphone that is not in service anymore so I would like to use it strictly as a car device. There is a mount I have been looking at that attaches the phone to the pillar, so having the power port located near there would make a fairly clean looking install.

I have found the following cables and could make them work, but was wondering if anyone found something nicer:
Waterproof USB Extension: http://www.l-com.com/item.aspx?id=7299
This could work, but it seems like there would be a good amount of housing sticking above the dash. I suppose that could be solved with a screw on the back too though.

USB Dash Mount: http://amzn.com/B0047XUDCQ
​According to reviews, doesn't output enough amperage to give a good charge.

It looks like #1 could get the job done, it would just involve another 'adapter' under the dash to plug the extension cable into.

Either way, this will be my first modification project ever on a vehicle and this seems like it should be easy enough. If you have any advice please send my way too.

Also: Haven't done too much research on the power adapter to plug into the extension cable, but I'm keeping this in mind...


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I had no use for the rear seat power outlet(would rather have two front ones), so I plugged in a cigarette lighter to USB adapter(like this), though I have seen one with two USB connectors. I am using to power my GPS, I just ran the wire along the side of center console & then through the inside of the dash to the upper glove box where my GPS sits. 

I used a long USB cord I already had & the power adapter was around $5. Seems this might be a better alternative, since with the cables you have shown you would still have the phones power cable too.


----------



## N1029676 (Mar 5, 2013)

One reason I opted to go with a USB port like this instead of it just poking out between the seams is incase I don't have the phone in there at the time. I don't want a random cord to just hang around.

I have a 5 inch power cable for the phone so there should be little slack.

I also want to have a reason to get under the dash and say I have actually done something.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

looking at your first post again I would recommend looking for alternative mounting locations, the pillar contains an air bag & is not somewhere I would want to mount anything. 

anything mointed to or in front of the pillar will end up a flying projectile if you get in a crash.


----------



## N1029676 (Mar 5, 2013)

****, thanks for the heads up...

Then I may do the same but near the storage bin in the center of the dash, or driver side near the vent. Now I have to check the clearance near the vent...


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I have a $20 universal mount from Verizon that I have stuck to the flat space under the radio display. It's on the far right (passenger side) and my phone doesn't cover any controls or displays. It's also low enough that it doesn't cover any of my windshield.

Do you have the base radio with USB, 3.5mm inputs, and steering wheel controls? If so, you may want to consider installing the BlueTooth PDIM and eliminate the need for the USB cable completely. The PDIM isn't used with the navigation system - it may be used with the Pioneer upgraded radio but no one has checked and posted back here yet about this configuration.


----------



## N1029676 (Mar 5, 2013)

obermd said:


> you may want to consider installing the BlueTooth PDIM and eliminate the need for the USB cable completely.


I'm curious, what do you use your USB cable for then? I only need it for power... But yes, I have been looking into that especially since right now I have a cheap BT receiver that sits in the Aux port anyway.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I don't use the USB port at all. Since I use my phone for music and navigation and the music and navigation voice files are on my SD card, I can't plug the phone into the USB port for power. This is a restriction in Android - you cannot have both the device and external USB interface talk to the SD card at the same time. I do have a 12v power adapter that I plug my phone into for power when I'm using navigation. The rest of the time my phone sits in my pocket and I play and control my music via BlueTooth. When my son drives my car he plugs his iPod into the USB port so I know it works.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

I have the blue tooth pdim and use it to stream Pandora from my phone. I do keep my ipod plugged into the usb in the console and that works just fine as well. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## dougdlux (May 2, 2013)

Dash Mount USB Power Supply Is looking pretty appealing. It is literally for nothing but power, and gives you a second USB port. This is the best thing I could find and I am going to use one of these, and one of 3.5-USB Extension Cables with Dash Mounting Bracket :: Accessories in a 2000 Mustang. I am putting in the 2001-2004 panel so and I needed to fill the 3 holes. So I will have a usb/audio input straight to the radio, and 2 usb for nothing but power. I think for the third hole I will put in an actually 3 prong outlet.

PS I know this is the wrong forums for that car. I am just passing through and thought I would recommend these USB inputs to the OP. Hope it helps.


----------

